# Gold Ore!!!



## Anonymous (Feb 12, 2009)

Hello everyone...... i am a newb here but i have been reading for a long time now.



so to get back to my story, a few years back me and my Dad went to an old ghost/mining town, and we found a rock in a mine that has a clear gold vain running through the whole thing.
The rock was really odd..... it had one large vain and then the rest of it was very dark blue.

I believe this to be azerite? (OR malikite) Is that correct? Can someone help me out with this?
sorry for bad spelling

Thanks!

p.s. ill get a picture or two for ya soon


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 13, 2009)

A picture would be a good idea. Please, not one that is fuzzy.

How is it you know the vein is gold? Old prospectors weren't exactly uninformed and would not be inclined to leave behind a nice specimen you've described. I would suspect what you're seeing is pyrite. 

Harold


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 13, 2009)

It sounds like a vein of chalcopyrite, copper iron sulphide, it gets a bluish to rainbow colored oxidation skin after a while. The color on a fresh surface is a warm tone of gold.
Another alternative is pyrite, it could also be covered by a blue oxidation skin. Fresh pyrite is paler in the golden tone.
If the color of a fresh surface is metallic blue then it is probably bornite.

Do you have any pictures?

No one in their right mind would leave a vein of visible gold in a mine.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 15, 2009)

i will try and get some non fuzzy pictures for you guys.

but i shouldnt of said i found it in a mine, lol, but i found it right by the exit of the mine in a huge pile of ore.


----------



## butcher (Feb 15, 2009)

gold is usually found in pyrite ores, old miners would look for pyrite fools gold to help them to find invisible gold ore.


----------



## Richard36 (Mar 25, 2009)

Pyrites and other sulfides are always worth having assayed for Gold and Silver content. Especially if they are sulfides of lead, zinc, copper, antimony, bismuth, and manganese. I am speaking from experience. I hope that you found something good. Sulfides of nickle should always be assayed for Platinum group metals. Sincerely; Rick.


----------

